# Wife's discussion with a young school girl



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Grandma is here, and she's a really good cook

She make potatoes out of these round brown things.
w- those are potatoes, they grow in the ground
nu uh, potatoes come in a box

Did you know beans grow on a plant?
w - where did you think beans come from?
From the can

She made gravy using flour. Mom gets it from a jar.

We're making bread tomorrow, using flour and sugar.

There were some other things they talked about, but it's amazing how many people can't even do the simple foods.


----------



## pattypenny (Aug 7, 2010)

My father told me in the "70's that soon people would starve if they don't have a can opener. Now it has come to pass if Burger King shuts down people will starve.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

I never dreamed it was really that bad. SMH - so hard to believe - hope grandma stays around long enough to teach her what her mama didn't.


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

We need to teach them what we can


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

My son got a F on a paper in 9th grade for reporting false facts. The class was social studies. His paper was on making a hamburger and everything that went into a common hamburger. I checked the paper for him it included grinding the flour and getting rid of the chaff. Butchering the cow and so on.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Way back in the 1950's I went with my Mom and Dad to visit an Army buddie of Dad's.

We lived here in KY and the Army buddy lived in an Apt Building in Chicago. We satyed a week so I got to play with the kids that lived in the same building.

We played in the street or in the hallways. I got asked a lot of questions about KY.

I told them storys about living in the country , rideing horses and mules, fishing in the river and ponds, and building tree houses. But the storys they had a hard time believing were where milk comes from and how chickens lay eggs. They were convinced that these things came from a factory.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

I remember when eating out was a really big deal. Having fast food was a rare occasion. Nowadays? Pffft... seems like cooking at home is the rare occasion. Me? I'm starting to eat at home more, and trying to cook things instead of reheating stuff from boxes and cans.

When I was a kid, and we visited relatives in Oklahoma, I used an outhouse, and took baths in a washtub. There was electricity, but no television. I vaguely remember water from the hand-dug well at my grandma's house. Sweet water. Better than from the tap. Big blackberries, that were better than any candybar, picked straight off the vine. In a way I think society is going backwards instead of forwards. Progress? Somehow I don't think so...


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I continue to this day to kick myself in the azz for not learning anything from my grandmother. I got be a teenager and it wasn't worth my time apparently ( *rollseyes*). I would KILL for her recipes! My mother had a cousin that lived about 30 mins west of us. They lived in the farm house that belonged to the " Big" house that an old woman lived in. They worked the farm for her. They had a hand pump in the kitchen for water. An outhouse. And sometimes when we stayed overnight I got to take a bath in the big metal tub in front of the wood cook stove in the kitchen. The Big house had a Spring house that they kept the fresh milk in to keep it cool. Along with the butter and cheeses.
I really liked going up there.

Wish I paid more attention when I was a kid *sigh*


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

I just thought it was so cute, so funny...............and in it's own way so sad. 

I have been blessed with learning from scratch cooking. I have tried to teach my daughters but, neither is interested in learning old fashioned ways. While the oldest can at least do basic cooking, the youngest will starve if it isn't in a can that she can plop in a bowl and heat in the microwave. Funny is the oldest HATES my gardening but, is always in the garden plucking something. The youngest seems to have inherited my green thumb. Most of this ME generation has no desire to know the basics. They want instant gratification without the work.

Gardening was always a true love of mine from a little itty bitty, and canning I learned from the computer and now just can't get enough. I grow and can most EVERYTHING. Hubby and I are so spoiled we just CAN'T eat the commercial foods. Even restaurant food doesn't have the appeal. It is so salty. Our beef and pork are raised on a local farm. Turkey and eggs come from the same farm. (Gotta find a supplier for chicken) I even motivated them to start a garden this season and am gonna teach them to can. Our water is reverse osmosis and YES, we stock water. Wine, beer, and wine coolers are home brew so are without all the commercial preservatives. DEFINITELY taste the difference. Commercial tend to give us both a headache.

I really think at times that I was born in the wrong era. lol In the meantime I can enjoy the conveniences of modern times with some old school ways.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

A retired friend spends his summers at a campground. It's a big place where you own the lot & pay a condo fee for security, pool, etc. He kept busy working on other campers. One day a chicken started following him around. Probably wandered off a nearby farm. Then he let it ride with him. He built a nest box at his trailer & she started laying regularly, but when ever he opened the truck door she jumped in. One family from the city had a boy about 12 yrs old that got interested in the chicken & asked questions. When his mom walked by he excitedly told her about the chicken & about all the eggs she left. The mom says "What do you do with the eggs?" My friend says "Eat them." She screwed up her face & "Ewww! I wouldn't eat that! You have to go to the store to get eggs to eat."


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Too funny..............My girlfriend is the same. We get our eggs farm fresh. She says EWWwwwwww.............how can you eat those. I say cooked. She says she just can't stomach them. She has to get them from the store. I said, "AND WHERE DO YOU THINK THE STORE GETS THEM FROM?"


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, I guess if I were to be completely honest, I'd have to say that when I was younger, I knew that eggs came from ckns, and milk came from cows, but they didn't come STRAIGHT from the animal to the table. There was a process to make it safe to consume (yeah, right.) Most of the rest of the cooking was from scratch - good gravy, who could afford to eat out? We couldn't.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

> "Ewww! I wouldn't eat that! You have to go to the store to get eggs to eat."


This is just nuts. What does she think? That there's an egg making machine???


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

We have become too far removed from our food sources. I think the average sheeple all believe that meat comes from the store. They don't want to think that the juicy hamburger they are about to eat once had a face . Eh, then again with all the additives, hormones and antibiotics in it, it may as well have come from a factory instead of a farm!  But that would be a different thread....


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I was blessed. I had one set of grandparents who lived all their lives on the farm here in rural Virginia. Born in the late 1800's, my Grandfather carried on a lot of the old ways just as he was taught. As a youngster, I sometimes felt I had one foot in the Nineteenth Century and the other in the Twentieth after spending time with them, and I spent a lot of time there.

I hunted, fished, canoed, camped, shot, gardened, and other outdoor activities, so my boys all do the same now. No one minds getting their hands dirty... or bloody, and they have become a very self-sufficient little group.

I order a pizza once in awhile, but most of the time its cooking from scratch using what comes from our garden.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

today's kids must think a cow is on a can of pet milk and the national bird is a pigeon if you was to describe a hog butchering step for step i don't think they would ever eat pork again in any form--I lmao at today's kids they have know clue -i grew up on a farm with all the old stuff you read in books-when everything fall apart I'm ready. someone should teach these kids before its to late


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

marlas1too said:


> someone should teach these kids before its to late


Teach them what? All they have to do is go to the store or get take out.
/sarc


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

Zanazaz said:


> This is just nuts. What does she think? That there's an egg making machine???


Who knows???? Maybe this will explain it.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

pattypenny said:


> My father told me in the "70's that soon people would starve if they don't have a can opener. Now it has come to pass if Burger King shuts down people will starve.


Nuh uh... they'll just go across the street to McDonalds. 

I try to make as much of our food as possible. I used to be a eat out for lunch every day, but years back I switched to bringing my own. Not only did I drop a bit of weight but I'm eating healthier food now and saving substantial money every week. It's just sad that people don't actually understand or even know the entire chain that gets the (fill in the blank) to their table.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Good grief. That person would probably faint if they saw a hunter skinning and butchering a deer. And once they learn the truth about where their meat comes from, they will probably turn Vegan.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

TopTop said:


> Who knows???? Maybe this will explain it.


That could be an anti cruelty claim. In most modern meat processing plants animals are stunned with electrodes so supposedly they feel no pain.

Personally when it comes to hunting a wild animal I wonder if it would prefer a bullet or a predation event. I think the squirrel might be getting off fairly easy with a back breaking hawk attack, but a deer or elk facing a wolf pack might think otherwise.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

pattypenny said:


> My father told me in the "70's that soon people would starve if they don't have a can opener. Now it has come to pass if Burger King shuts down people will starve.


I don't know about BK, but THIS is what happens when KFC shuts down:








> howmigunnafeedmykeeidz?


 :lolsmash:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Zanazaz said:


> Good grief. That person would probably faint if they saw a hunter skinning and butchering a deer. And once they learn the truth about where their meat comes from, they will probably turn Vegan.


I sure hope so... MORE meat for ME! :2thumb:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

It is sad that when TSHTF the sheeple that are lucky enough to kill game will probably end up wasting a lot of meat. They won't have a clue how to butcher the meat or how to store it (or have the equipment to store it) for long term use.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

It isnt just kids now...back in late 1960s the home ec teacher asked my class (half country kids, half city ones) how their mom planned meals. My reply: What is ripe in the garden, and what is oldest in the freezer. I thought everybody bought their meats a side of beef at a time, or ate venison, or rabbit, or squirrel, or whatever was 'in season" to hunt or fish.
The home ec teacher told us we were wrong. Sad as that is, there is no longer home ec offered in my old school..."not relevant". Instead they have more computer classes for teens who cant read, spell, do math by hand, or research something without their computer. So sad. They need to teach basic life skills, not how to access state aid programs....


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

My mom, who is almost 60, used to tell us a story about one of our cousins. She thought milk came from the store. When my mom told her it came from a cow she wouldn't believe her, so my mom brought her to a farm and showed her. She said she was amazed.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Grandma is here, and she's a really good cook
> 
> She make potatoes out of these round brown things.
> w- those are potatoes, they grow in the ground
> ...


Given how young she is, that's to be expected. Very few kids grow up on farms. And most people don't have gardens where they grow food.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

BillS said:


> Given how young she is, that's to be expected. Very few kids grow up on farms. And most people don't have gardens where they grow food.


Don't give the kid too much credit. I know a kid who insist that meat killed under Hyjial rules (the way muslims are suppose to butcher their meat) transforms it into vegetables. She's 15. And claims to get loads of veggies by eating pork and chicken.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I was big city raised and did "make" my own food til we moved here to the country. it seemed to come to me like I had done it all my life. dd shot a squirrel and we made squirrel and rice. seemed just what was right. always knew that beef came from cows that were slaughtered and milk came from cows, cheese from the milk. my mother in law will not put fresh kill or any game in her oven, says it is to dirty to eat or cook.  she will only cook what I call sterilized meat from wally world. says it is better for you because you know how it was handled.  give me fresh kill any day I'll cook it and even invite you to come eat.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> my mother in law will not put fresh kill or any game in her oven, says it is to dirty to eat or cook.  she will only cook what I call sterilized meat from wally world. says it is better for you because you know how it was handled.


You should show her the news clips about meat glue & pink slime, a video on youtube about making Chicken McNuggets, finish up with a tour of a slaughter house & meat packing plant. The poor woman might starve to death after seeing the real world. My Dad drove a truck some back in the 1920's. He told me about going to a meat plant. Never ate a hot dog again, and he lived until 1983. lol

Speaking of in-law, do you know what the penalty is for having two wives?

Two Mothers-in-law.


----------



## popwiz15 (Feb 21, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> my mother in law will not put fresh kill or any game in her oven, says it is to dirty to eat or cook.  she will only cook what I call sterilized meat from wally world. says it is better for you because you know how it was handled.  give me fresh kill any day I'll cook it and even invite you to come eat.


In that case your Mother in law is an idiot. How the hell is something that is held together by something called "PINK SLIME" cleaner than some thing that was alive an hour ago?!?!?:scratch


----------

